# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Wifi extender χωρίς αλλαγή ip

## ThanosGr

Γεια σας,
Όπως αναφέρω στον τίτλο του θέματος, με απασχολεί το εξής θέμα:
Θέλω να κάνω ενίσχυση σήματος wifi από ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ χωρίς να αλλάξει η ip του.
Και αυτό γιατί με διαφορετική ip που δίνει ο αναμεταδότης δηλ. από την κλασική του ρούτερ 192.168.1.χχ σε 192.168.0.χχ δεν έχω πρόσβαση στον εκτυπωτή που έχει πάρει διεύθυνση από τον αναμεταδότη λόγω απόστασης.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τα  extender δεν αλλαζουν τις ιρ. 
Αν εχεις ενα  αccess point που το εχεις κανει αναμεταδοτη, στο σημειο που ρυθμιζεις το dhcp θα το βαλεις dhcp client και εκει που ζητα την ιρ θα βαλεις την ιρ του ρουτερ. ( απο εκει που θα περνεις ιρ  αν δεν ειχες τον αναμεταδωτη).

----------


## mikemtb

Αν το extender υποστηρίζει dhcp server πρέπει να το απενεργοποιήσεις. 
Αλλά χωρίς συγκεκριμενα στοιχεία μόνο speculations μπορούμε να κάνουμε  :Smile: 

via Tapatalk

----------

picdev (20-09-17)

----------


## picdev

Βάλε μια στατική ip στο extender για να μπορείς να το ρυθμίζεις .
Ρυθμίσε το. Dhcp του.ρουτερ σου να δίνει IP μετά την στατική.ip του.extender .
Τέλος απανεργοποιησε ton dhcp στον extender.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------

ThanosGr (20-09-17)

----------


## ThanosGr

> Βάλε μια στατική ip στο extender για να μπορείς να το ρυθμίζεις .
> Ρυθμίσε το. Dhcp του.ρουτερ σου να δίνει IP μετά την στατική.ip του.extender .
> Τέλος απανεργοποιησε ton dhcp στον extender.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Σας ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες σας.
Πριν ρυθμίσω το extender μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο ssid με το ρούτερ ή να το αφήσω με την default ονομασία του;

----------


## misterno

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες σας.
> Πριν ρυθμίσω το extender μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο ssid με το ρούτερ ή να το αφήσω με την default ονομασία του;



Δεν θα πειράξεις το SSID του extender γιατί στην ουσία αναμεταδίδει το SSID του router.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δεν μας ειπες και πιο αναμεταδοτη εχεις

----------


## ThanosGr

> Δεν μας ειπες και πιο αναμεταδοτη εχεις



Καλησπέρα.
Το extender που έχω από παλιά είναι το: Dch-m225 της D-link. 

Αν δεν πειράξω το ssid μου βγάζει την ονομασία του ρούτερ με κατάληξη ....ext.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N141rcsKcQ
ή 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFeipnc6oq8

Δεν έχει dhcp αυτό είναι ένα απλός αναμεταδότης.
Το εγχειρίδιο που έχει μαζί του αυτό το τρίφυλλο είναι υπέρ αρκετό.
Απο κάπου αλλού σου έρχεται το διαφορετικό ΙΡ

----------

ThanosGr (22-09-17)

----------


## ThanosGr

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N141rcsKcQ
> ή 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFeipnc6oq8
> 
> Δεν έχει dhcp αυτό είναι ένα απλός αναμεταδότης.
> Το εγχειρίδιο που έχει μαζί του αυτό το τρίφυλλο είναι υπέρ αρκετό.
> Απο κάπου αλλού σου έρχεται το διαφορετικό ΙΡ



Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.
Πάντως όπως είδα και στο βίντεο σεταρίσματος που ανέβασε ο Μιχάλης, δεν χρειάζεται να πειράζει αν το ssid είναι ίδιο με το ρούτερ.

Ρύθμιση dchp δεν είδα πουθενά.
Δυστυχώς σήμερα δεν το έχω μαζί μου.

Ίδωμεν.

----------


## ThanosGr

> Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.
> Πάντως όπως είδα και στο βίντεο σεταρίσματος που ανέβασε ο Μιχάλης, δεν χρειάζεται να πειράζει αν το ssid είναι ίδιο με το ρούτερ.
> 
> Ρύθμιση dchp δεν είδα πουθενά.
> Δυστυχώς σήμερα δεν το έχω μαζί μου.
> 
> Ίδωμεν.



Όντως την ip δεν την άλλαξε.
Δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Ευχαριστώ όλους,

Καλή σας μέρα.

----------

